# Phuck sakes.. Can a fella catch a break?



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I now understand why so many people drop this hobbie.. Ich is gone and the next day wham, another fish dead  , One of my keyhole cichlids is dead and the other one looks like hes about to explode. Both cory cats appear to be fine moving about with no problems .. 

I honesty cant figure out the problem

Ammonia- 0ppm
Nitrite- 0ppm
nitrate-0ppm
ph- 7.2

So my question is wtf is wrong with my tank???


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Doing a 50% water change as we speak... Adding API-Pimafix to water


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i hear you man comming home to see a dead fish is gut wreanching. i too have though a few times that f**k it im tired of fish. but i remembre what my mentor told me when i first got into fish.. "livestock = deadstock" fish die sometimes. expecially when you have hundreds of fish. things happen sometimes thats out of our control and it sucks but you move on and try to learn from your mistakes .


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> i hear you man comming home to see a dead fish is gut wreanching. i too have though a few times that f**k it im tired of fish. but i remembre what my mentor told me when i first got into fish.. "livestock = deadstock" fish die sometimes. expecially when you have hundreds of fish. things happen sometimes thats out of our control and it sucks but you move on and try to learn from your mistakes .


Ahh tell me about it!!!

I was pissed right off when this one dyed, now my other keyhole looks like a hand grenade floating around ( kinda funny) but i hope he makes it.. And yet my two corys are acting like nothing the matter.

I'd love to learn from my mistake.. If i knew what it was.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm could it be bloat? some fish are rally susectable to it. its uncommon for bloat to happen from flakes. but frozen brine shrimp and pellets can cause bloat. the fish eats too much food and then it expands in the water then POP. waht do you feed them? it would make sence that the cat fish would be unaffected by it.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> humm could it be bloat? some fish are rally susectable to it. its uncommon for bloat to happen from flakes. but frozen brine shrimp and pellets can cause bloat. the fish eats too much food and then it expands in the water then POP. waht do you feed them? it would make sence that the cat fish would be unaffected by it.


I feed them a decent flake food.. Nutrafin max- earth worm flakes with bits of dryed tubifex worms.

I feed 1-2 times a day with a two finger pinch


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm well i dont know then maybe bloat inst the case. that usualy only happens with frozen foods and pellets.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> humm well i dont know then maybe bloat inst the case. that usualy only happens with frozen foods and pellets.


Not the slightest clue myself.. I guess I'll have to see if he explodes over the next few day

Whats in your tanks?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have ummm 7 tanks i think that are currently running
135gal few random fish (tank is cycling)
55gal planted commuity tank. some tetras and other random stuff and my ghost knife
25 gal 2 adult yello labs was 3...  hopefully they will breed agian for me
20 gal.. pair of bolovian rams... not breedin (grrrrrr) and a new pair of albino bn plecos
10gal 30ish 1/2 yellow lab fry
10gal 20 2 inch damasonai (waiting paitently for the 125 to be ready)
10gal guppies and a lonely damasonai holding on to her first mouthfull)
lots of other boxes of gear and pupms and a pile of tanks outside... waiting to someday be set up


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's quite a list of tanks. 

Tanked, sometimes there is nothing you can do. Keep at it.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> i have ummm 7 tanks i think that are currently running
> 135gal few random fish (tank is cycling)
> 55gal planted commuity tank. some tetras and other random stuff and my ghost knife
> 25 gal 2 adult yello labs was 3...  hopefully they will breed agian for me
> ...


 Nice set-up. Were do you find all the time to maintain those? I'm having trouble with one never mind 7!



planter said:


> That's quite a list of tanks.
> 
> Tanked, sometimes there is nothing you can do. Keep at it.


Its a real piss off tho, I'll see how the other one makes out and decided if I'll buy another keyhole to make a pair.. Idk why the corys are doing so well but there a great fish so far.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

"Bloat" isn't just food related. It can also be 'dropsy', a generalized internal infection that has made it into the kidneys of the fish. Keyholes can be delicate, and it sounds like you may have had a bacterial infection causing ich as a secondary symptom, and you are now facing a keyhole in the final stages of an untreatable infection. It's unfortunately common with South American cichlids. 
Corys are less susceptible.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, I thought about giving up the hobby a few times myself. In the end I'm very glad that I didn't, I hope things pickup soon.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol... its nothing... i want alot more im planning a fish room and i think im goin to limit myself to... 10 tanks... but.. we will see... i just hope one day i dont wake up and realize... o fuck i got 100 tanks lol and be bored of them . is there an update on your tank in distress?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Nice set-up. Were do you find all the time to maintain those? I'm having trouble with one never mind 7!
> 
> its called the python aquarium cleaning thingy mabober. it hooks up to the sinc and i can do all my water changes in like 2 hours. i usally do it every week or 2. and about once a month i do a major cleaning where i trim all the plants tear out the filters ect... i also have an algee magnet so i can clean the front panes of all my tanks. with out getting wet . i wake up turn all the lights on feed them all and when i got to bed i turn the lights off.. (someitmes), easy as pie .


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> "Bloat" isn't just food related. It can also be 'dropsy', a generalized internal infection that has made it into the kidneys of the fish. Keyholes can be delicate, and it sounds like you may have had a bacterial infection causing ich as a secondary symptom, and you are now facing a keyhole in the final stages of an untreatable infection. It's unfortunately common with South American cichlids.
> Corys are less susceptible.


Well, He's still alive, moving about slowly.. Sucks that hes gonna die, Your sure theres no way too keep him alive (ie- meds and shit?)


Shattered said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss, I thought about giving up the hobby a few times myself. In the end I'm very glad that I didn't, I hope things pickup soon.


Thanks, If this fish dies I think I'm gonna do a tank of bottom feeders. 


sawman88 said:


> lol... its nothing... i want alot more im planning a fish room and i think im goin to limit myself to... 10 tanks... but.. we will see... i just hope one day i dont wake up and realize... o fuck i got 100 tanks lol and be bored of them . is there an update on your tank in distress?


Make it simple.. 5- 150gallon tank and 5-20 just for shits and giggles.
Ahhh, nothings changed so far but buddy above says hes got the bloat so well wait and see.

If this fish does die how long should I wait before adding Another type of fish?.. I'll give myself the right amount of time to morn my lose.



sawman88 said:


> its called the python aquarium cleaning thingy mabober. it hooks up to the sinc and i can do all my water changes in like 2 hours. i usally do it every week or 2. and about once a month i do a major cleaning where i trim all the plants tear out the filters ect... i also have an algee magnet so i can clean the front panes of all my tanks. with out getting wet . i wake up turn all the lights on feed them all and when i got to bed i turn the lights off.. (someitmes), easy as pie .


 You call it a python I call it a Pain in my ass.

Eh I guess it becomes a routine like anything repetitive.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL i know.. somedays i just dread hooking that thing up. I'd rather bucket it than anything for something new to do. lol

I am sorry you are having such a hard time.  

There isnt much you really can do for dropsy. I think people use kanamyacin (sp) but you'd have to double check that. I've added epsom salts to the water but i would only do that if thats the only fish in the tank. Or a qt tank.

I have a tank on one of my racks that I am having a horrible time with too. No matter what i do the fish always fall ill. I've QT'd the tank compleatly. lol I give up on it for now.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

yes.... sometimes i do have issues the the pyton it pisses me off.. the stupid attachment keeps falling off of the tap or leaking or somthing., ive tried a muilude of differnt plumbing attachments but im still working on it. i use the rubber connector from python themsselves with an after market o clamp rom ct. i also modded the rubber connector a lil bit.. ther eis a raised lip on it that i cut off. to allow more clamping area. sometimes i do use a bucket for my 10 gal aquariums.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm. The one I bought last November had a brass screw in tap connector. Have yet to have any problems with it.

Also, is it possible that maybe you're putting tension on the hose connector causing it to leak? Try tying the hose to the bathroom door knob so that there's slack in the hose from that point back to the tap. If you pull on the hose at the other end the door knob will stop any stress at the tap.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have the brass-fitting version of the Python and it's GREAT.



W


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the black PVC version of a rubber pail and it works great too.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

*Python*

I have a python that I have only used 3 times. The first time to fill the 90 gallon. The second time to empty the 90 gallon when we moved and the last time to refill the 90 gallon in the new apartment. Now I use the high tech Big-Als "Maintenance Kit" (aka a bucket) and a syphon.

I'm too afraid to syphon up a shrimp or fish and lose it down the drain with a python. At least with the bucket I can do a quick check for signs of life before dumping it.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Dennis said:


> Now I use the high tech Big-Als "Maintenance Kit" (aka a bucket) and a syphon.
> 
> I'm too afraid to syphon up a shrimp or fish and lose it down the drain with a python. At least with the bucket I can do a quick check for signs of life before dumping it.


I totally agree.  
-----------------------------------

Dropsy: Maracy2or Kanamycin though not much hope. I succeded only once with a betta female .... from like 5-6 other cases (maracyn2+maracyn).

You will find a balance, dont' be upset. It is important were you buy your fishes from ... to begin with.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

My python broke, oh, ten years ago, I bought a snap on hose connector, from the garden section. I run water in to prime the hose, unsnap, stick the hose to flow into the toilet, then snap it in to refill. I don't even get my hands wet, gravity does the siphoning and I can do 30% weekly changes on my 120 and 75 in the family room while watching hockey. The only time it has time to get boring if the Leafs are on, but that's not the python hose that's the problem - it's more the hosers on the ice.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

So, I take it that you guys don't deep clean your substrate of mulm? Or do you all have a sand substrate?

Whenever I change the water I also try to get as much out of the gravel as I can by sticking the acrylic tube down into the gravel. I've stopped using the T connector some time ago and just suck on the other end and place on the stall shower floor. I get about the same vacuuming power but use a lot less water. My hands usually do get wet but then again I also scrub the inside of the glass some times.

Cheers.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I use the Python and deep vac the gravel....can only get enough suction if I run the tap...in the CA tank with the big plec and the African tank. The lightly planted community tank I get by with just starting it and lightly vac the clear/unplanted/unscaped areas.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> Whenever I change the water I also try to get as much out of the gravel as I can by sticking the acrylic tube down into the gravel. I've stopped using the T connector some time ago and just suck on the other end and place on the stall shower floor.
> Cheers.


Make sure you place the drain end of the hose into the drain first.
An easier way to prime the hose is by putting the acrylic tube into the tank and filling the tube with the tank water. Then lifting the acrylic tube out of the water above the hose level and the water should run down the tube into the hose. Before all the water is out, like about 50%, submerge the tube into the water, open end up and get rid of the air bubbles. With practise it becomes easy. 
It eliminates having to suck on the end of the hose and other connotations that apply. There will be no more .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know what i use on my tanks with shrimp and gup fry is a little aquaclear media bag over the gravel syphon so I can try to do a bit of multitasking while i syphon. Works great for a regular water change and no gravel wash.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Calmer said:


> It eliminates having to suck on the end of the hose and other connotations that apply. There will be no more .


Well, I've been told I suck so often that it no longer bothers me. 

Seriously, it takes very little effort to do it this way. It's really quite simple. I'd rather place the outflow to the side of the drain, just in case I scoop up something I didn't intend to; it gives me that extra 5 seconds to run and try to recover my oh-oh.

As an aside (everyone else close your eyes) I guess you didn't get my PM about coming over to pick up the plants. (everyone else open your eyes now)

Cheers.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i would NEVER go back the the bucket... i use a bucket for my 10g fry tanks but nothing else.. if there is no way i am carrying 200 gallons of water to and from my aquariusm... f- that...


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh come on now. You know you need the exercise. 

I'm with you on the bucket brigade thing. You're just asking for an accident to happen carrying around buckets of water.

You remember Jack and Jill? See what happened to them?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

they python doent seem to be very durable though, ive had to repace a few pices of it allready. i think i shoudl doo what that other guy said and find all brass fittings.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I was thinking of going the DIY python route in the future, but at the moment I'm still too busy learning about planted tanks. I will probably go the same route as gargoyle. 

I find that when I do anything more than a quick surface clean of my gravel, I'm just asking for a green spot algae outbreak.


----------

